# WayPlay.de Abofalle? Was tun?



## janb1107 (4 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

habe mich vor einiger Zeit auf der Internetseite WayPlay angemeldet. Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich die Email bekommen, dass meine fünftägige Testphase abgelaufen sei und ich in den nächsten 3 Tagen über 300€ für ein Jahresabo bezahlen soll.
Zudem stand drin, dass ein Anwalt eingeschaltet wird, wenn falsche Daten angegeben wurden... Habe leider falsche Daten verwendet...
Ich war so schockiert, dass ich eine Ratenzahlung (2x) ausgemacht habe.
Habe dann eine Quittung an WayPlay gesendet. Heute habe ich die Email bekommen, dass ich auf die Mahnung nicht reagiert habe und deswegen an das Inkasso-Büro geleitet werde. Habe dann geschrieben, dass ich die Rate doch schon überwiesen habe, darauf kam die Antwort, dass ein Fehler in der Buchhaltung unterlaufen sei.
Wenn ich es schaffe, hänge ich Screenshots an.
Das kommt mir alles total komisch vor... (Mein Ansprechpartner ist immer "Thomas Müller") Ist das alles überhaupt echt? Das Konto von denen liegt in Großbritannien. Ich bin total am verzweifeln, vorallem da ich noch bis August zur Schule gehe (bin 17) & nichts verdiene. Anwaltskosten kann ich nicht auch noch stämmen.
Soll ich die nächste Rate auch noch bezahlen, damit dann endlich Ruhe ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan

https://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warn...ing-rechnungen-und-aerger-nicht-registrieren/


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2018)

Lies Dir mal diesen Beitrag durch.
Betrifft zwar eine andere Gaunerei - die Info über Minderjährige trifft auf Dich genauso zu.
D.h. *KEINE ALLEINGÄNGE MEHR*
Jetzt mußt bei Deinen alten Herrschaften die Hosen runterlassen

https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...chnologies-chemnitz-und-minderjaehrige.43059/


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2018)

Der größte Fehler war, eine Rate zu bezahlen. Denn damit ist dem Anbieter dein Referenzkonto bekannt, über dass du vermutlich zu ermitteln bist.

Wenn ich mir den Screenshot so anschaue, dann fehlt bei der Darlegung der Anmalededaten ein entscheidendes Detail. Neben der IP-Adresse wurde nämlich anscheinend die MSISDN nicht gespeichert und somit ist/war dem Anbieter deine Mobilfunknummer unbekannt und deshalb kann die Anmeldesession dir gar nicht gerichtsfest zugeordnet werden. Und überhaupt, in so einer zivilen Sache nutzen dem Anbieter die IP-Daten rein gar nichts. Der macht nur auf Angst.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2018)

@Reducal - wenn er jetzt bei den Eltern die Hosen runterläßt würde ein Brief reichen um das Ding zu kippen. Steht ja alles in meinem Link.
Mit 17 hat sich was mit einem Abo, ist kein Taschengeldgeschäft.
Theoretisch könnten sie die erste Rate sogar zurückfordern ...


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2018)

Ja, er sollte unbedingt mit den Eltern reden.





Hippo schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnten sie die erste Rate sogar zurückfordern ...


...aber ob man mit der _*The Way 2 Play Ltd.*_ reden kann/sollte, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die eher auf Konfrontation gebürstet zu sein scheinen. Denen geht Recht und Gesetz augenscheinlich nix an. WayPlay.de ist womöglich ein Schurkenweb, zumindest lässt sich das mit den zahlreichen Webeinträgen und Warnungen vermuten.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2018)

Lustig ist, dass ausgerechnet seit wenigen Tagen angebliche Experten bei youtube  alles für rechtens erklären:
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY8owpTAtzA
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxhsmo5rGZA

Die  Bezahlungsmodalitäten  sind tief in den Nutzungsbedingungen versteckt
http://wayplay.de/nutzungsbedingungen.html


> 5. Bezahlung
> Die Registrierung beginnt mit einer kostenfreien Testphase mit einer Dauer von 5 Tagen. Wenn Sie Ihr Abonnement innerhalb dieser Frist abbestellen, wird Ihr Account aus unserer Datenbank vollständig gelöscht. Wenn Sie Ihr Abonnement während der kostenfreien Testphase nicht abbestellen, wird Ihr Account automatisch auf einen Premium-Account mit einer Laufzeit von einem Jahr umgestellt.
> 
> Indem Sie ein Mitglied von WayPlay werden, erklären Sie sich direkt damit einverstanden, dass wir dazu ermächtigt sind, Ihnen die Rechnung für die Jahresmitgliedschaft entsprechend dem aktuellen Wechselkurs sowie für die anderen Unkosten, die in Zusammenhang mit der Benutzung der Anbieterservices Ihrerseits stehen, auszustellen.


Im übrigen sind die Nutzungsbedingungen ein Witz, da keinerlei Garantien für die zu liefernden Leistungen gegeben werden.


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Experten


Für Geld kann man fast alles haben, z. B. Influencer, Scharlatane und Rechtsverdreher.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2018)

@Reducal - drum schrubberte ich ja "theoretisch"
Die ersten 150.- dürften ziemlich sicher Lehrgeld sein ...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Dezember 2018)

janb1107 schrieb:


> habe mich vor einiger Zeit auf der Internetseite WayPlay angemeldet.


Wie bist du denn auf die Seite gelotst worden:  "Werbung"=Spam, Google oder wie?


----------



## Joshiii (5 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Jan, bei mir ist es genau das Gleiche, am gleichen Tag angemeldet und am 28.11 kam die E-Mail obwohl die Testphase schon nach 5 Tagen endet. Kann noch jemand Tipps geben bevor ich an ein Inlassobüro weiter geleitet werde. Danke


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2018)

Joshiii schrieb:


> . Kann noch jemand Tipps geben bevor ich an ein Inlassobüro weiter geleitet werde. Danke


Hast du schon was gezahlt? Hoffentlich  nicht, ansonsten lehn dich zurück und kümmer dich nicht um alberne
 Drohungen  von lästigen Inkassofritzen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn auf die Seite gelotst worden:  "Werbung"=Spam, Google oder wie?


Nachdem er nicht antwortet, meine Vermutung: ...evtl. über Instagram, Facebook oder so. Mit solchem Mist kommen meine Töchter andauernd zu mir aber sie fragen immer erst ganz brav, was ich davon halte.


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Hast du schon was gezahlt? Hoffentlich  nicht, ansonsten lehn dich zurück und kümmer dich nicht um alberne
> Drohungen  von lästigen Inkassofritzen.



Er hat ...


> *Ich war so schockiert, dass ich eine Ratenzahlung (2x) ausgemacht habe.*
> Habe dann eine Quittung an WayPlay gesendet. Heute habe ich die Email bekommen, dass ich auf die Mahnung nicht reagiert habe und deswegen an das Inkasso-Büro geleitet werde. Habe dann geschrieben, *dass ich die Rate doch schon überwiesen habe*, darauf kam die Antwort, dass ein Fehler in der Buchhaltung unterlaufen sei.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2018)

Hippo, Joshi und JanB1107 (threadstarter) sind zwei verschieden Personen.
Insofern ist Jupps Anmerkung durchaus Sinnvoll.


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2018)

Ah - ok danke - hatte ich übersehen


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Dezember 2018)

Thomas Müller, ist das nicht das Pseudonym unseres immer noch aktiven Getreideverdreschers, unter dem er die unbedingte Zahlungspflicht für seine Schufa-Opferstockplünderei propagiert?

Ein Schelm, der Arges dabei denkt. 

Das Stichwort für Wayplay heißt bei minderjährigen Anmeldern "*schwebend unwirksam*". Ein weiteres Indiz für die Zahnlosigkeit dieses Anbieters ist der Hinweis auf die mitgeloggte IP-Adresse und die Geodaten. Damit kann Wayplay gar *nichts *anfangen. 

Ein seriöser Anbieter wüßte die Klippen zu umschiffen und sich abzusichern.


----------



## passer (6 Dezember 2018)

Keine Sorgen, die Abzocker mahnen, rufen an, aber die Forderung wird nicht geltend gemacht. (werden können).
Ist die üblich bekannte Streaming Bande, die mit Fake Rechtsanwälten auf Youtube die Forderung für richtig erklärt.
Fake Adresse kein Problem, da hier die Kosten auch nicht gemäß der Button Lösung aufgezeigt werden.


----------



## Joshiii (6 Dezember 2018)

Aber geht da alles nach dem Recht vor sich?


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2018)

Kommt dauf an, was man unter Recht versteht.


----------



## Kjello (13 Dezember 2018)

Hm, ist der Abovertrag nicht sowieso unwirksam? Soweit ich aus dem Beitrag erkenne, war in den Vertragsbedingungen nicht ersichtlich, wie das mit dem Abo weiterläuft ... und wenn alles in den Nutzungsbedingungen untergebracht ist, kann das gar nicht gültig sein, oder? Ich würde mich wohl an eine Verbraucherzentrale wenden, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Die YouTube Videos müssten eigentlich auch gelöscht werden von der Plattform, ich weiß nicht, ob solche Videos zulässig sind. Schließlich wird man falsch beraten.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2018)

Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen wenn die Lösung liegt so nah ...
Siehe Beiträge weiter oben


----------



## janb1107 (14 Dezember 2018)

Sooo.... Ein Widerspruch wurde eingelegt, jetzt kommen die, dass meine Eltern die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben etc.,  das ignoriere ich aber. 
Es kamen auch schon Emails von Fake-Inkassobüros, demnach hätte heute ein Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür stehen sollen....
Zukünftige Mails landen jetzt im Spam-Ordner


----------



## jupp11 (14 Dezember 2018)

janb1107 schrieb:


> , demnach hätte heute ein Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür stehen sollen....


Wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen....


janb1107 schrieb:


> Zukünftige Mails landen jetzt im Spam-Ordner


Mülleimer  für das Gesocks ist  das einzig richtige


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2018)

> WayPlay.de


Auch unter der Domain woplay.de erreichbar.


> FILM ZOID LTD
> 85 Doncaster Road, Wath Upon Dearne,
> South Yorkshire, S63 7DN
> United Kingdom
> ...



https://www.marktwaechter.de/print/2077


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2018)

https://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warn...ing-rechnungen-und-aerger-nicht-registrieren/


> Warnung: Hier drohen hohe Streaming-Rechnungen und Ärger – nicht registrieren und nicht zahlen


eine  abenteuerlich lange Liste von Abzockerportalen
https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...cken-in-abofalle-was-sie-wissen-muessen-21823


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beschwerden über vermeintliche Streaming-Portale reißen nicht ab: Die Marktwächter haben bereits über 100 vermeintliche Streaming-Webseiten an die Behörden gemeldet. Welche Streaming-Websites betroffen sind und was Sie im Zweifelsfall tun können.


----------



## janb1107 (20 Dezember 2018)

Nächste Mail


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2018)

gross-inkasso.eu schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere *legitimierte*  Forderung legen wir bei Gericht vor


Krimineller Schwachsinn in Reinkultur
https://www.watchlist-internet.at/news/betruegerische-androhung-von-pfaendungsterminen/


> Konsument/innen erhalten von erfundenen Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwält/innen letzte Zahlungsaufforderungen in Höhe von 479,16 Euro. Darin heißt es, dass es zu einer Pfändung ihrer Wertgegenstände komme, wenn sie den geforderten Geldbetrag nicht bezahlen. Empfänger/innen können das Schreiben ignorieren und müssen keine Überweisung tätigen.


Mehr oder weniger anonym registrierte "britische" Domain...


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2018)

mehr fällt mir zu DER Mail nicht mehr ein.
Abzockerprosa in Reinkultur.


----------



## janb1107 (21 Dezember 2018)

Ich bin gerade total erstaunt.
Von WayPlay bekomme ich ja keine Mails mehr, nur noch von dem Inkassogedöns.
Den Widerspruch haben die ja "abgelehnt".
Den Habe ich ja am 14.12. eingereicht.

Jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass ich eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 180€ am 17.12. Von WayPlay bekommen habe....

Bin sowas von überrascht... Kann ich davon mit ruhigen Gewissen meine Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht haben die Fracksausen bekommen 

Würde getrost einkaufen


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2018)

Für solche Abzocker bedeutet Gegenwehr daß sich einer informiert hat und jetzt auf Krawall gebürstet ist.
Und das bedeutet daß da Leute mit dahinterstehen die für die gewaltige Verbreitung des Vorfalls und der zu erwartenden gerichtlichen Watsche in den Medien sorgen. Und das ist eine Art der Publicity die solche Unternehmen fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Manchmal haben sie dann helle Momente und zahlen zurück weil das weniger Staub aufwirbelt.
Ist aber jetzt auch nur Spekulation.


----------



## Insider (22 Dezember 2018)

janb1107 schrieb:


> Von WayPlay bekomme ich ja keine Mails mehr, nur noch von dem Inkassogedöns.


Sind ja auch vermutlich dieselben Idioten.

_...und ja, ich beleidige gerne solche Halunken. Nur leider trauen sich solche Verbrecher nie aus der Deckung._


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2018)

> _ Nur leider trauen sich solche Verbrecher nie aus der Deckung._


... ich hab denen schon einen fix und fertig ausgefüllten Antrag auf einen Mahnbescheid zugeschickt, unterschrieben daß ich die Forderung zurückweise und das Kreuz bei "Bei Widerspruch Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren".
Nicht mal da haben sie adäquat reagiert - sie haben nur neues Mahngeblubber geschickt diese Spaßbremsen :-(


----------



## passer (22 Dezember 2018)

Das ist sowieso witzig. (hatte das mal getestet)

Es kommt ja gleich eine Mahnung - ohne vorher eine Rechnung erhalten zu haben.
Und am gleichen Tage Anruf von so einer Schl...
Die meinte das eine Forderung vom Abzockerle vorliegt, da meine Antwort, das ich bei kostenfreien Angeboten immer eine Fake Adresse angebe.
Die alte kommt dann mit IP Adresse, da meinte ich, die IP Adresse könnte sie sich gepflegt in den verlängerten schieben.
Ist immer ganz witzig, mit den Kläffern zu kommunizieren.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2018)

Das Traurige an der Geschichte ist, dass  unbedarfte User sich durch den Mahnmüll
einschüchtern lassen und bezahlen. Da es praktisch keine Kosten für die Abzocker
verursacht ( der Mahnmüll wird vollautomatisch produziert)  lohnt es sich  selbst
bei  kleiner  Anzahl von Opfern.


----------

